# Στον Μάριο Βάργκας Λιόσα το Νομπέλ Λογοτεχνίας 2010



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2010)

(Από την Ελευθεροτυπία)
*
Στον περουβιανό συγγραφέα Μάριο Βάργκας Λιόσα απονέμεται το Βραβείο Νόμπελ Λογοτεχνίας 2010, όπως ανακοίνωσε από τη Στοκχόλμη η Σουηδική Ακαδημία.​*
Ο Μάριο Βάργκας Λιόσα γεννήθηκε στην πόλη Αρεκίπα του Περού το 1936. Αποφοίτησε από το πανεπιστήμιο στη Λίμα και πήρε διδακτορικό δίπλωμα λογοτεχνίας στη Μαδρίτη. Έχει ζήσει στο Παρίσι, στο Λονδίνο και στη Βαρκελώνη. Εκτός από μυθιστορήματα έχει γράψει πολυάριθμα δοκίμια και θεατρικά έργα που έχουν μεταφραστεί σε πολλές γλώσσες. Το πρώτο του βιβλίο με τίτλο “Οι αρχηγοί” δημοσιεύτηκε το 1959, αλλά έγινε ευρύτερα γνωστός με το έργο “Η πόλη και τα σκυλιά” (1963).

Ο 74χρονος συγγραφέας είναι ο πρώτος νοτιοαμερικανός που κερδίζει το βραβείο από το 1982, όταν απονεμήθηκε στον Κολομβιανό Γκαμπριέλ Γκαρσία Μάρκες. Το 1993 πήρε την ισπανική υπηκοότητα, τρία χρόνια μετά από μια αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια ανάληψης της προεδρίας του Περού. Το 1995 του απονεμήθηκε το Βραβείο Θερβάντες, το πιο σημαντικό λογοτεχνικό βραβείο του ισπανόφωνου κόσμου. ​


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 7, 2010)

Μένω άναυδη. 

Ο Λιόσα είναι ο λατρεμένος μου συγγραφέας, ποτέ μου όμως δεν περίμενα ότι θα του δίνανε το Νόμπελ. Μάλλον δεν έχω μεγάλη σχέση με την νομπελολογία, η οποία σίγουρα θα έχει τις δικές της διαπλοκές.

Οφ τόπικ, αλλά νιώθω την ανάγκη να το μοιραστώ και δεν ξέρω πού αλλου να το ξεφουρνίσω... Εδώ και δυο χρόνια στον ελεύθερο χρόνο μου μεταφράζω ένα βιβλίο του Λιόσα, το πιο λατρεμένο μου από όλα τα βιβλία του, το El hablador. Κατά σατανική σύμπτωση, σήμερα ακριβώς τελειώνω το πρώτο draft (είπα να κάνω ένα διάλειμμα από τη δουλειά και να χαζέψω λίγο το φόρουμ . 
Το κάνω για την πάρτη μου βέβαια, δεν είχα καμμιά ελπίδα ότι θα δημοσιευτεί ποτέ, από γνωριμίες και άκρες δεν τα πάω καλά. Σκεφτόμουν βέβαια όταν το τελειώσω να το προτείνω σε κάποιους εκδότες, χωρίς όμως να έχω μεγάλες ελπίδες.
Τώρα με το Νόμπελ όμως το σκηνικό αλλάζει και έχω πιθανότητες να το θέλει κάποιος. Μόνο που δεν είναι έτοιμο ακόμη. Ομολογώ ότι με κόβει κρύος ιδρώτας στη σκέψη ότι μπορεί να με προλάβουν - μέχρι χτες δεν είχα φόβο, γιατί ποιος θα ξέθαβε ένα παλιό βιβλίο ενός γέρου συγγραφέα; Τώρα όμως... πρέπει να βιαστώ, αλλά δεν θέλω και να βιαστώ... θέλω να του αφιερώσω όλο το χρόνο που χρειάζεται, άλλωστε αυτό το νόημα είχε, να το κάνω όπως εγώ γουστάρω και όχι με την πρέσα της προθεσμίας του εκδότη...
...βράστα, με βλέπω να το κυκλοφορώ τσάμπα λαθραίο στο ίντερνετ.

Άσε που κανείς δε θα με πιστέψει αν πω ότι το είχα ξεκινήσει πριν το Νόμπελ (ευτυχώς έχω μάρτυρες τους φίλους που το έχουν δει).

Και πάλι συγγνώμη για το οφ τόπικ.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2010)

Νομίζω, ωστόσο, ότι το θέμα δεν είναι πότε ξεκίνησες τη μετάφραση, αλλά αν έχει αγοράσει κάποιος Έλληνας εκδότης τα δικαιώματα για τη μετάφραση του βιβλίου. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, νομίζω, δεν έχει σημασία αν έχεις ήδη μεταφράσει το βιβλίο, γιατί δεν μπορείς να κυκλοφορήσεις δική σου μετάφραση χωρίς τη συναίνεση του εκδότη (ο συγγραφέας ζει, επομένως τα δικαιώματα δε νομίζω να είναι ελεύθερα). Θα σου πρότεινα να επικοινωνήσεις με εκδοτικούς οίκους και να τους πεις ότι έχεις ήδη μεταφράσει το βιβλίο και ότι είσαι στις διορθώσεις. Σίγουρα θα ενδιαφερθεί κάποιος, τώρα πια.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 7, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω, ωστόσο, ότι το θέμα δεν είναι πότε ξεκίνησες τη μετάφραση, αλλά αν έχει αγοράσει κάποιος Έλληνας εκδότης τα δικαιώματα για τη μετάφραση του βιβλίου.


Προφανώς. 
Ακόμη όμως και να μην τα είχαν αγοράσει, πάλι δεν θα μπορούσα να την κυκλοφορήσω μόνη μου, γιατί δεν θα είχα τα μέσα να τα αγοράσω εγώ (αυτό με το ίντερνετ το είπα για πλάκα, φαντάζομαι πως φαίνεται).
Σκοπός μου ήταν να παω σε εκδότες όταν θα το είχα τελειώσει, και τώρα το ίδιο θα πρέπει να κάνω, απλώς θα πρέπει να το επισπεύσω. Με πιάνει πανικός μόνο στην ιδέα. 

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον, να είσαι καλά! :)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2010)

Νομίζω πάντως ότι τα δικαιώματα των βιβλίων δεν είναι πάντα πολύ ακριβά. Ίσως μπορεί να μας διαφωτίσει κανείς περισσότερο επί αυτού :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2010)

Σύμφωνα με το βιβλιονέτι, αυτά εδώ έχουν μεταφραστεί:


*Cartas a un joven novelista — *Επιστολές σ' ένα νέο συγγραφέα: μετάφραση Μαργαρίτα Μπονάτσου. - Καστανιώτη, 2006. - 196σ. 
*Conversación en la Catedral — *Πότε πήραμε την κάτω βόλτα; μετάφραση Τασία Παναγοπούλου. - Εξάντας, 2002. - 463σ. 
*El paraíso en la otra esquina — *Ο παράδεισος στην άλλη γωνία: μετάφραση Κώστας Αθανασίου. - Καστανιώτη, 2006. - 427σ. 
*Elogio de la madrastra — *Μητριάς εγκώμιο: μετάφραση Κλαίτη Σωτηριάδου-Μπαράχας. - Ωκεανίδα, 1991. - 190σ. [Έχει αποσυρθεί από την κυκλοφορία] 
*Elogio de la madrastra — *Μητριάς εγκώμιο: Μυθιστόρημα: μετάφραση Χριστίνα Θεοδωροπούλου. - Πατάκη, 2001. - 145σ. 
*En pez en el agua — *Το ψάρι στο νερό: μετάφραση Λήδα Παλλαντίου. - Καστανιώτη, 1999. - 600σ. • 25x17εκ. (Βιογραφία) 
*Historia de Mayta — *Μια ιστορία για τον Μάυτα: μετάφραση Αγγελική Αλεξοπούλου. - Καστανιώτη, 1997. - 401σ. 
*La casa verde — *Το πράσινο σπίτι: μετάφραση Κατερίνα Τζωρίδου. - Καστανιώτη, 2005. - 429σ. 
*La ciudad y los perros — *Η πόλη και τα σκυλιά: μετάφραση Αγγελική Αλεξοπούλου. - Καστανιώτη, 2009. - 512σ. 
*La fiesta del chivo — *Η γιορτή του τράγου: μετάφραση Αγγελική Αλεξοπούλου. - Καστανιώτη, 2002. - 502σ. 
*La Guerra del Fin del Mundo — *Ο πόλεμος της συντέλειας του κόσμου: μετάφραση Μανώλης Παπαδολαμπάκης. - 2η έκδ. - Εξάντας, 2002. - 449σ. 
*Literatura y politica — *Λογοτεχνία και πολιτική: μετάφραση Νίκος Πρατσίνης. - Instituto Cervantes, 2003. - 60σ.
*Lituma en los Andes — *Ο Λιτούμα στις Άνδεις: μετάφραση Σάρα Μπενβενίστε. - Εξάντας, 1998. - 325σ. 
*Los cuadernos de don Rigoberto — *Τα τετράδια του δον Ριγοβέρτο: μετάφραση Βιβή Φωτοπούλου. - Καστανιώτη, 2001. - 376σ. 
*Los Jefes — *Οι αρχηγοί: Διηγήματα: μετάφραση Λήδα Παλλαντίου. - Πατάκη, 1998. - 166σ. [Έχει αποσυρθεί από την κυκλοφορία] 
*Pantaleon y las visitadoras — *Ο Πανταλέων και οι επισκέπτριες: μετάφραση Τασία Χατζή, Natividad Galvez. - Εξάντας, 1997. - 302σ. 
*Quien mato a Palomino Molero — *Ποιος σκότωσε τον Παλομίνο Μολέρο; μετάφραση Τασία Παναγοπούλου. - Εξάντας, 1997. - 175σ.
*Travesuras de la niña mala — *Το παλιοκόριτσο: μετάφραση Μαργαρίτα Μπονάτσου. - Καστανιώτη, 2007. - 389σ.

Αυτοί είναι και οι εκδότες που θα μπουν στον πειρασμό να προσθέσουν παλιότερους τίτλους στη λίστα τους και που έχουν μεγαλύτερη άνεση να πάρουν δικαιώματα. Αύριο κιόλας πρέπει να τους πιάσεις μονότερμα στο τηλέφωνο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 7, 2010)

Σε ευχαριστώ θερμά, την ίδια ακριβώς δουλειά έκανα κι εγώ τώρα δα. :)

Τηλέφωνο λες; Μήπως θα έπρεπε να πάω επιτόπου;


----------



## JimAdams (Oct 7, 2010)

Γιατί όμως Λιόσα κι όχι Γιόσα; Στα ισπανικά _Llosa_ γράφεται.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 7, 2010)

Πράγματι. Και όντως στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος της Ισπανίας και της Λατινικής Αμερικής προφέρεται "γι". Όμως υπάρχουν ορισμένες περιοχές της ενδοχώρας του Περού, της Βολιβίας είσης αν δεν απατώμαι, καθώς και μεγάλο μέρος της Ουρουγουάης και άλλα μέρη που δεν θυμάμαι, όπου δεν επικράτησε το yeismo και εξακολουθεί να υφίσταται η διάκριση του ll από το y στην προφορά. 

Δεν έχω βιβλιογραφία πρόχειρη, θα πρέπει να το ψάξω. Αλλά μου το είχε επιβεβαιώσει και μια ελληνίδα μεταφράστριά του που τον γνώρισε προσωπικά και της το είπε ο ίδιος.

Αυτό που θέλει διόρθωμα κατ' εμέ δεν είναι το Λιόσα αλλά το Βάργκας, που πρέπει να γράφεται Μπάργας. 
Στα ισπανικά το b και το v προφέρονται ακριβώς ίδια, και ο κανόνας είναι ότι στην αρχή της λέξης (όπως εν προκειμένω) καθώς και μετά από ένρινο προφέρονται /b/ ενώ μεταξύ φωνηέντων ή μετά από μη ένρινο σύμφωνο προφέρονται /β/. τον κανόνα αυτό τον αγνοούμε συστηματικά στην "Ελλάδα, δεν έχω καταλάβει ακριβώς γιατί, ίσως μας έχει γίνει εμμονή ότι V = β, ή ότι b και v αποκλείεται να ταυτίζονται, ή μας ενοχλεί αισθητικά το "μπ" στην αρχή μιας λέξης γιατί μοιάζει "βλάχικο", δεν ξέρω τι να πω. 
Αντίστοιχα το g στην αρχή της λέξης καθώς και μετά από ένρινο προφέρεται /g/ ενώ μεταξύ φωνηέντων ή μετά από μη ένρινο σύμφωνο (όπως π.χ. το r στην περίπτωσή μας) προφέρεται /γ/.


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2010)

Για να είμαστε πάντα σε δύο στρατόπεδα: Πράσινοι και Βένετοι, πολυτονιστές και μονοτονιστές, Λιοσάκηδες και Γιοσάκηδες! :)

Στου Καστανιώτη έχουμε _Λιόσα_ και στον Εξάντα και Πατάκη _Γιόσα_ (και _Βάργκας_, όχι _Βάργας_ ή _Μπάργας_).







|



|




Στην αγγλική Βικιπαίδεια η προφορά είναι [ˈmaɾjo ˈβarɣaz ˈʎosa] και η ελληνική τον γράφει Μάριο Βάργκας Γιόσα.

Το Νόμπελ ή Νομπέλ (σιγά μην κάτσει η μπίλια!) το μοιράστηκαν ο Λιόσα και ο Γιόσα. Με γειες μας!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 7, 2010)

Το Βάργας μπορεί να το υποστηρίξει κανείς, με την εξής λογική: όταν προφέρει κανείς ολόκληρο το όνομα (Μάριο_Βάργας_ό,τι έχετε ευχαρίστηση), το b βρίσκεται μεταξύ φωνηέντων (το τελικό o του Mario και το a της πρώτης συλλαβής του Vargas), οπότε ακούγεται όντως πιο ελαφρύ (βέβαια ποτέ δεν είναι ίδιο με το ελληνικό β, ας μην τα ψειρίζουμε όμως τόσο γιατί δεν έχουμε καλύτερη εναλλακτική).

Το Βάργκας όμως δεν βλέπω πώς μπορεί να υποστηριχθεί. 

Εγώ προτιμώ το Μπάργας, γιατί δεν είναι δυνατόν να αλλάζουμε τον τρόπο γραφής μιας λέξης ανάλογα με το αν προηγείται άλλη λέξη στην εκφορά ή όχι (να τον λέμε π.χ. Μάριο Βάργας αλλά όταν παραλείπουμε το μικρό να τον λέμε Μπάργας, θα τρελαθούν οι αναγνώστες). Ότι ξενίζει το ξέρω, ότι ξυνίζει το ξέρω, ότι το γράφουν αλλιώς τόσα χρόνια το ξέρω. Δεν περιμένω να το δεχτεί κανείς, αλλά δεν μπορώ και να μην το πω.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 7, 2010)

Υπάρχει και μια ακόμη εξήγηση της προφοράς Λιόσα, που δεν έχει να κάνει με διαλεκτικές και τοπικές προφορές (γιατί τότε θα έπρεπε να εξετάσουμε και την προφορά του "ll" ως "ζ", πολύ συνηθισμένη στην Αργεντινή, στην Ουρουγουάη, αλλά κι αλλού): το επώνυμο Llosa είναι καταλανικό (υπάρχει και τοπωνύμιο Llosa στην Καταλωνία). Οι πρόγονοι της μητέρας του συγγραφέα κατάγονταν από την Καταλωνία, πριν μεταναστεύσουν αρχικά στην περιοχή του Σανταντέρ και στη συνέχεια (τον 17ο αι.) στο Περού (βλ. Mario Vargas Llosa "Dictionnaire amoureux de l'Amérique latine", Plon, Παρίσι 2005, λήμμα "Cinquième génération", σελ. 197 επ., κεφ. "Des Vargas et des Llosa", σελ. 199 επ., ειδ. σελ. 201).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2010)

Στα καταλανικά πάντως, ακούω λιό*ζ*α... :)

Όσο για την ανακοίνωση, νομίζω ότι ακούω Λιόσα στα σουηδικά και Γιόσα στα αγγλικά και στα καστιγιάνικα:
Ανακοίνωση εκπροσώπου της σουηδικής ακαδημίας

Κι ένα προεκλογικό βιντεάκι του (νομίζω ότι ακούω Γιόσα):

Προεκλογικό του Llosa


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2010)

Καλά, και την _paella_ αν γυρίσεις αποδώ κι αποκεί, θα την ακούσεις και _παέλια_ και _παέγια_. Μέχρι κι ο Μπαμπινιώτης έχει και τα δύο. Το ζήτημα είναι: γράφουμε στον εκδότη και τον ρωτάμε πώς προφέρει το όνομά του ο συγγραφέας που θα μεταφράσουμε ή ρωτάμε το Μήτσο, που ξέρει πώς θέλει ο Έλληνας να το προφέρει; Ακόμα πιο παραπέρα, το ζήτημα είναι ότι τηρούμε και τις δύο πρακτικές. Δεν μένουμε σε μία να ξέρουμε και οι υπόλοιποι πού βρισκόμαστε...

Χρησιμότατος οδηγός προφοράς της ισπανικής από το BBC:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A737723


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2010)

Πάντως, το προεκλογικό του βιντεάκι (που βρήκα και πρόσθεσα μετά... :)) νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να παρουσιάζει την πιο διαδεδομένη βερσιόν τουλάχιστον στο Περού. Να ήμουν ασφαλής και για το τι ακούω...

Α, και νομίζω ότι η απάντηση στο γενικότερο ερώτημα είναι πια: Ακούμε πώς λέει ο ίδιος το όνομά του στο νέτι και το μητσοπροσεγγίζουμε...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 7, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> (νομίζω ότι ακούω Γιόσα):


Γιόσα ακούς, κι εγώ Γιόσα ακούω. Ίσως παραξενευτείς ακόμη περισσοτερο από το γεγονός ότι δεν ακούω απλώς Γιόσα, αλλά *λέω* και Γιόσα όταν μιλάω, κι ας ισχυρίζομαι ότι πρέπει να γράφουμε Λιόσα.

Το θέμα είναι ότι οι ισπανόφωνοι βλέπουν Llosa και καταλαβαίνουν όλοι το ίδιο, και δεν τους πειράζει καθόλου το γεγονός ότι ο ένας το προφέρει έτσι και ο άλλος αλλιώς, γιατί δεν έχουν να το μεταγράψουν εκείνοι. Κάπως ας πούμε σαν να μιλάει ένας καλαματιανός με έναν λαρισαίο, ο ένας να λέει "πουλί" κι ο άλλος "πλι", να συνεννοούνται μια χαρά, να έχουν την αίσθηση ότι λένε "το ίδιο", κι ένας δύσμοιρος αλλοδαπός μεταφραστής από δίπλα να προσπαθεί ν' αποφασίσει πώς θα μεταγράψει τη λέξη.
Εγώ μιλάω με προφορά των Κανάριων νησιών, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι μιλάω με το "γι" όπως η πλειοψηφία των ισπανόφωνων, θα ήταν λοιπόν γελοίο να προφέρω ξαφνικά τον Llosa "Λιόσα". Θα ήταν σα να μιλάς εσύ ελληνικά με πρωτευουσιάνικη προφορά και όταν θελήσεις να αναφερθείς ας πούμε σε έναν κρητικό να προφέρεις το όνομά του με κρητική προφορά: θα ακουγόταν αφύσικο.
Όταν όμως τον μεταγράφω, θα τον μεταγράφω έτσι, όπως λέει ο ίδιος τον εαυτό του. Διότι από τη στιγμή που κάνουμε κατά προσέγγιση φωνητική απόδοση και δεν ακολουθούμε κάποια αντιστοιχία των αλφαβήτων (γιατί τότε θα καταλήγαμε σε ονόματα του τύπου πινακίδες οδικής σήμανσης), θα πρέπει αναγκαστικά να κάνουμε ακριβώς αυτό που προτείνεις:


drsiebenmal said:


> Ακούμε πώς λέει ο *ίδιος* το όνομά του στο νέτι και το μητσοπροσεγγίζουμε...


Η υπογράμμιση δική μου, γιατί στο βιντεάκι δεν το λέει ο ίδιος αλλά κάποιος άλλος.
Κι επειδή δεν μπορούμε πάντα ν' ακούσουμε τον εκάστοτε ίδιον να λέει τ' ονοματάκι του, καταφεύγουμε σε βοηθήματα και πονήματα που μας κατατοπίζουν για τις ιδιαιτερότητες της προφοράς (ή ρωτάμε τον εκδότη του  ).



nickel said:


> Ακόμα πιο παραπέρα, το ζήτημα είναι ότι τηρούμε και τις δύο πρακτικές. Δεν μένουμε σε μία να ξέρουμε και οι υπόλοιποι πού βρισκόμαστε...


Αυτό είναι όντως ένα μεγάλο και σημαντικό ζήτημα, και μία από τις μεγάλες μου φιλοδοξίες είναι να συμβάλω στη λύση του. Οραματίζομαι ένα συνέδριο μεταφραστών ισπανόφωνης λογοτεχνίας στα ελληνικά, όπου θα βάλουμε κάτω το θέμα της προφοράς και θα καταλήξουμε σε ένα consensus (όχι υποχρεωτικής εφαρμογής βέβαια, αλλά τουλάχιστον έναν μπούσουλα, για να απαλλαγούμε από τέτοια φαινόμενα).


----------



## sarant (Oct 7, 2010)

Πάντως, το γαλλικό ραδιόφωνο τον αποκάλεσε ισπανοπερουβιανό (έχει και ισπανικό διαβατήριο).


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 7, 2010)

Τώρα, μας llείωσε ή μας έllωσε ο φρεσκονομπελίστας; 

[εντάξει, χτενίζω τη γερμανοαυστριακή υπόθεση με τους τίτλους ευγενείας κι έχω σαλτάρει:)]


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2010)

Περί σαλταρίσματος:

Η Πύλη αντλεί την ενημέρωσή της για τον νομπελίστα από τον ΔΟΛ.
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/portal/blog/archive/2010/10/11/2924.html
Από την Κική (_Λιόσα_ στα Νέα) και την Κοκώ (_Γιόσα_ στο Βήμα) διαλέγει το _Λιόσα_.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 15, 2010)

Λες και δεν τραβούσαμε αρκετά με τον Νερούδα - Νερούντα.... (σημειώσατε ένα).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 19, 2010)

Στη βιβλιογραφία που παρέθεσες, πρόσθεσε αν θες κι αυτό:

•	La tía Julia y el escribidor — Η θεία Χούλια και ο γραφιάς: μετάφραση Τασία Χατζή. - Οδυσσέας, 1983. - 407σ. – [Εξαντλημένο]

Ήταν το πρώτο του Λιόσα που διάβασα, πολύ πριν μάθω ισπανικά. Έχει ψιλοξεχαστεί και είναι κρίμα, πιστεύω όμως ότι ίσως το ξαναβγάλουν τώρα.


----------

